# Moisture inside heater



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wondering how does one remove moisture inside a heater? I got this heater about 2 months ago but I normally set it to ~21C but now I've got it cranked up to 89F setting. This is a 50W heater in a 10gal tank. My thermometer is reading around 26C.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's an indication that it's leaking. Electricity and water don't go well together. While it still works, you should know that some thing bad will happened down the road.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

If there's visible condensation inside the heater, it means water has made it past the seal. It's best you chuck the heater out before someone gets hurt. Your fish don't like stray voltage either.

If you insist on using it, your only other option is to keep the heater well above the waterline, but still submerged past the minimum level.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

oshiet said:


> If there's visible condensation inside the heater, it means water has made it past the seal. It's best you chuck the heater out before someone gets hurt. Your fish don't like stray voltage either.
> 
> If you insist on using it, your only other option is to keep the heater well above the waterline, but still submerged past the minimum level.


Thanks for the info. I thought before I will pull the heater out. I am thinking of putting the heater on top of my CRT monitor with the monitor on and have the residual heat of the monitor over a few days drive the moisture out then rubbing silicone all around the seals and cord area.

I did the same thing when my cellphone went through the wash and dryer cycle. Took about 6 days to dry out the phone so I figure it'll be about the same time on the heater.

Good idea? Will it work?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Good idea? Will it work?


Doubt it. If heat would lead to the water evaporating off, it would have done so when the heater was on.

The moisture probably entered under water pressure or was pulled in by vacuum during (off, cooling/ on, heating) cycles, so I'd bet it's trapped and will likely not dry unless you disassemble the heater and allow it to air out.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Take the POS heater back. All brand name heaters have at least a 1 year warranty. Ask if you can get another brand because you don't feel comfortable with that brand anymore since a 2 month old one failed already.

Get an Eheim Jager. Most reliable and the most accurate heater on the market today and always have been.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I just happened to run across a 25w stealth heater. I don't remember buying it so I must have got in as part of a lot from someone. 

Brand new still in the box. Never opened. 

$20


----------

